# [solved] jffnms not working correctly with rrdtool

## doobius

I emerged jffnms and followed the instructions listed here http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/jffnms.xml

Everything appeared to work great at first until I tried to view the graphs for one of the hosts that I am

monitoring.

This is the error I receive.

```
The RRDTool files for Interface ID XX (from Host ID YY), has not been created by the Poller Process yet
```

I checked the directory where jffnms stores all of the rrd files and noticed that it is in fact creating .rrd files

```
/opt/jffnms/rrd
```

I have also tried downgrading to rrdtool-1.0.50 which didn't seem to make any difference.

Anybody have any idea how to go about fixing this?

Thanks in advanceLast edited by doobius on Thu Aug 03, 2006 9:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## doobius

I have tried upgrading to jffnms-1.0.83-rc1 and also tried many different versions of rrdtool, I've searched

through all the mailing lists for jffnms and have come up without a resolution. Any help at all would be greatly appreciated.

rrdtool-1.0.32

rrdtool-1.0.33

rrdtool-1.0.50

rrdtool-1.2.6-r1

I also tried the patch located here

all with the same results and no graphs   :Crying or Very sad: 

Could there be something that I'm missing?

Has anybody else been able to get the graphs in jffnms working?

----------

## doobius

 :Very Happy: 

I solved the issue by downgrading the version of rrdtool to 1.0.49 and the deleting all the the .rrd files under

```
/opt/jffnms/rrd
```

then I uncommented all of the  debug  lines in 

```
/opt/jffnms/lib/api.rrdtool.inc.php
```

then I tried to view the graps again and noticed that one of the debug messages was giving an invalid permissions error.

I did a 

```
chmod -R 770 /opt/jffnms/rrd
```

then commented the debug lines in 

```
/opt/jffnms/lib/api.rrdtool.inc.php
```

problem solved! 

 :Cool: 

----------

